# North Carolina Fly Fishing with Flip



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

A guy I know from another forum got to take Flip Pallot out for some False Albacore and red drum recently.  They fished in the Harkers/Core banks area of NC.  The albie season there is going off great (and early). Here is the report...
http://outerbanksflycasters.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=532&sid=761b8f00567e0fabe1cf65bb703f37f2


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that Flip character is always getting invited to do cool stuff.  

If it weren't fer the water in a couple of those pic's I'da swore they were hunting quail in the pine with a fly rod.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very cool.... flyfishing in NC for false albacore seems pretty interesting!


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Whitesnooky, the albie fishing there can be super.  Used to be a lot of New England guides came to Harkers Island after the northeast season ended and got another month or 2 of guiding.  Great fish for anyone learning to beat tough strong fish as you catch many a day and they pull super hard.  Lots of practice at down n  dirty! As one outdoor editor of a newspaper once wrote, "Bonefish take a fly then accelerate to 30 MPH in an instant for a great run, but albies hit the fly at 30 MPH then accelerate to 50!" I've seen more tackle broken on albies than any other salt water fish.  Here is an old video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsOc_Qdz-D8

PS On some days the albies come inside the barrier islands and can be caught in microskiffs....along with reds. On calm days micros can go out of the inlets and get them. I know a guy who has caught a ton in a tin boat. BUT...on an "average" day you need a bigger boat.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Whitesnooky, the albie fishing there can be super. Used to be a lot of New England guides came to Harkers Island after the northeast season ended and got another month or 2 of guiding. Great fish for anyone learning to beat tough strong fish as you catch many a day and they pull super hard. Lots of practice at down n dirty! As one outdoor editor of a newspaper once wrote, "Bonefish take a fly then accelerate to 30 MPH in an instant for a great run, but albies hit the fly at 30 MPH then accelerate to 50!" I've seen more tackle broken on albies than any other salt water fish. Here is an old video...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsOc_Qdz-D8
> 
> PS On some days the albies come inside the barrier islands and can be caught in microskiffs....along with reds. On calm days micros can go out of the inlets and get them. I know a guy who has caught a ton in a tin boat. BUT...on an "average" day you need a bigger boat.


Ko,

Thanks for interesting info and video. I know false albacore is very quick ambush to attack their prey and alots of fun to catch one.

That's why I want to try on flyfishing in NC for false albacore.

I had been researched for a NC fishing guides and I don't know which of them are specialize in flyfishing for false albacore.

Do u know any of flyfishing guide that can be recommend a fishing guide for albacore in North carolina?

Thanks.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

The only guide that fishes the waters around Cape Lookout (where I live) full time year around with light tackle and fly gear and doesn't have another job, travel anyplace else, commercial fish or own a marina is Capt Tom Roller. http://www.waterdogguideservice.com


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

The capt in thsi video is this guy...he and his wife both guide there...
http://outerbanksflyfishing.com/

There is Joe Shute
http://www.captjoes.com/

Several other guides also work out of the Harkers Island Fishing Center each fall.
http://www.harkersmarina.com/


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

ko,
all those people you mention don't live here and the one who does is a tackle shop owner. Tom is a guide. Period. That's it.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm simply recommending folks I have actually fished with, caught plenty of albies with, and can highly recommend. Horsley is an Outer Banks native and has been fishing Harkers every fall for a decade.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

All of the guides/capts listed are very, very capable when it comes to putting you into 'cores and other stuff around Harkers Island/Crystal Coast.  I haved fished with them all and caught fish.  

Capts. Horsley & Gardner are great from here (Harkers) to anywhere in the world and Brian caught his first fly caught albacore down here on my skiff way to long ago to think hard about it without feeling sad about both of us getting old!  Sarah is a world class angler/caster and as good as they get!  Nuff said! 

Capt. Tom Roller is top of the line down this way both inshore (on a new Pathfinder Fusion) and offshore in a fantastic Parker center console.  Anybody fishing light tackle or fly will have a fine captain with Waterdog! 

Capt. Joe Shute owns a tackle shop over on Atlantic Beach and was one of the first inshore (not big charter boat) captians in this area.  I have fished inshore and on nearshore wrecks & reefs with Joe and even for sharks.  He is top notch in my book! 

Capt. Rob Pasfield owns Harkers Island Fishing Center and has been guiding as long as I can remember and like me, he's considered AFL (almost f-c-ing local by most islanders)! ;D  He is a top notch albacore captain and don't be surprised to cast to some decent red drum (over 25lbs) with him and all the other captains as well.  Plus, if you fish with Rob, just ask him about a fairly large fellow falling out of his boat years ago and be prepared to laugh your ass off!  I know that guy pretty well, he sleeps with my wife and fishes my boats when the weather is nice!!! 

Roller, Shute, and Pasfield live in Carteret County, Horsley and Gardner are from Nags Head and spend a little over 2 months a year on Harkers.  None are "local" and never will be, that's just the way it is! 

I would and have fished with them all, but if I wanted to book a date, I'd do it soon as all of the captains listed are pretty well booked during albie season!

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but most of y'all know me and I was the AFL in the boat with Flip, the boat poling machine  in blue is and always will be a local and a Hell of a fly fisherman in his own right! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## capt.chaos (Oct 1, 2009)

Who is Tom Roller and why would anyone care?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Who is Tom Roller and why would anyone care?


Nice first post...


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

what's up with the pissing contest all of a sudden...



> ko,
> all those people you mention don't live here and the one who does is a tackle shop owner.  Tom is a guide.  Period.  That's it.





> The only guide that fishes the waters around Cape Lookout (where I live) full time year around with light tackle and fly gear and doesn't have another job, travel anyplace else, commercial fish or own a marina is Capt Tom Roller.





> Who is Tom Roller and why would anyone care?


The guy posted an interesting video about a cool experience for a friend of his...what's wrong with that?

?!  :-/

My captain is better than your captain...nana-nana-boo-boo stick your head in doo doo...


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

S'cool. I just would rather fish with Tom if I had the choice.  Oh and I do thanks.
Also ask all of them what they think of gill nets... see what kind of answers you get.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

How in God's name can you turn a simple decent post into a grandstand for debating fisheries in NC? 

If you want to debate captain's qualifications and mind sets, NC fisheries or the new TWICs for licensed captains, start another post. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

I just calls em like I sees em. Lighten up big fella.


----------



## capt.chaos (Oct 1, 2009)

Operating a guide service without a valid Captain's License in the very same waters that you advocate the ban of rec/commercial gillnets???? Shame on you. 
Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!!!

I jus calls em likes I sees em boss.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

like someone else said before...stop gumming up what used to be a decent thread with your political views on commercial fishing...

if you had any credibility to begin with, it is eroding quickly.


----------

